
Ask HN: Who wants to get fired? - lftherios
Share your company&#x27;s information &amp; reasons why you want to get fired or quit. Please use this format:<p>Company name
Company location
Job title
Reasons<p>Please use throwaway accounts if needed. Also don&#x27;t shame, try to be objective for the reasons.
======
FireEyeEmployee
FireEye, Milpitas, CA, Sales Engineer

I want to get fired because morale is incredibly low, it's a dog eat dog
environment, and it sucks to work on legacy products that customers hate.

~~~
catacombs
How do you want to get fired?

